# Skid steer cell phone holder



## Shawn S (Oct 30, 2010)

Just wanted to throw it out there in case anyone else is looking for a holder. 
I can't hear/feel my phone ring when it's in my pocket and I am in the skid steer. I installed this phone holder and it works exceptionally well. I used an existing seat bolt, so no new holes either. The arm is very sturdy, and I can move it out of the way when getting in/out. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004M8ST3Q?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My iPhone is plugged into the radio for music, but all calls and alerts come through the speakers as well, so no missed calls. Your holder looks good, but stick a radio in there and make your life better.xysportThumbs Up


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't hear my cell in my pocket and can't feel it vibrate as well. I wear a head set from blue parrot, the 250xt. Never miss a call, run my business while doing other things hands free. Never have the truck sit idle while I return calls or listen to voice mails trying to take notes. It may look stupid on my head(my son says it my GPS tracking device) but it saves a ton of time. It has noise cancelling technology so people can hear me when the Bobcat is running full RPM not the engin noise.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;2111078 said:


> My iPhone is plugged into the radio for music, but all calls and alerts come through the speakers as well, so no missed calls. Your holder looks good, but stick a radio in there and make your life better.xysportThumbs Up


I do the same thing, but I use head phones. The music w/o commercials makes plowing somewhat tolerable again. As a sub though, I don't generally get many phone calls, or at lest one's that I consider important enough to answer, unless I'm doing something wrong........


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I use a blue tooth headset for my cell phone. I too HATE the way they look, but it beeps in your ear when you get a call (and reads you the callers #, so you don't even have to see the phone). In my opinion, one of the best $100.00 spent on my business. As was said above, hands free while writing, driving and can hear over the noise of the equipment. Also makes hearing GPS directions over the radio much easier.


----------

